# Walking on water



## Fern (Sep 11, 2013)

Walking on water, that's what the Cats look like.. I don't know whether I enjoy watching the Cats, 72feet long, or the yachts. The Cats sure can go at speed.
 Yes it's a rich mans sport, but it sure is exciting to watch. The Americas Cup.Next race is on Friday.
Go Kiwis.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 11, 2013)

.. and go hard!  You're giving them a good scare. 



Wouldn't you know, we're hardly seeing anything at all of it here, or else I'm just not paying attention.  
Saw some footage last night and omg, those things are beautiful aren't they? 

I was a bit put out when they dropped the 12metre thing and lost interest for years so these cats came as a bit of a surprise to me.  I'll be looking for coverage Friday, they're eye candy.

'n go Kiwis.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 12, 2013)

I love sailing and America's Cup racing is among the best.


----------



## Fern (Sep 12, 2013)

The races this morning ,Speed was 82kms hour, Team NZ took both races. Those Cats sure look a spectical going at speed.No wonder the guys have to have peak fitness.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 12, 2013)

NZ will take the cup.  The Americans suck.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 12, 2013)

That Guy said:


> NZ will take the cup.  The Americans suck.


Try getting a nuclear-powered yacht next time .... do the Kiwi's still ban nuclear-powered ships ??


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 13, 2013)

Found some footage, haven't seen much of it in OZ
... start it about 35:00 in to around 40:00 for something worth seeing.  Just wow!

Is it a boat? is it a plane..... ?

http://www.sail-world.com/Australia...114226&SRCID=0&ntid=0&tickeruid=0&tickerCID=0


----------



## That Guy (Sep 13, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Try getting a nuclear-powered yacht next time .... do the Kiwi's still ban nuclear-powered ships ??



Well . . . since the wind is a product of the sun's influence on our atmosphere and that ol' ball of fire is a great big reactor . . . I guess sailing could be considered "nuclear powered" . . .


----------



## That Guy (Sep 13, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Found some footage, haven't seen much of it in OZ
> ... start it about 35:00 in to around 40:00 for something worth seeing.  Just wow!
> 
> Is it a boat? is it a plane..... ?
> ...



Since the wings "fly" underwater it is on plane . . . same principle as through the air medium but this is hydrodynamic.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 13, 2013)

I'll get back to you TG when I decide if I'm more impressed with his inventiveness or his sense of balance! 



(Speaking as someone who can't even ride a bike, balance is winning.)

What great things are around for you surfer boys now.  I've watched some windsurfing lately, again out of respect for the physically adept and the sheer spectacle of it.  
I prefer to see an 'athlete' doing something like that than running around in a circle at the Olympics.

Sooooo,  when are you buying one of these 'flyurf' boards?


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 13, 2013)

_I used to live with a guy who i am sure believed he could walk on water, needless to say he is not in my life anymore_


----------



## terra (Sep 13, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Found some footage, haven't seen much of it in OZ
> ... start it about 35:00 in to around 40:00 for something worth seeing.  Just wow!
> 
> Is it a boat? is it a plane..... ?
> ...



Thanks for the link Di.

I'm a frustrated old sailor from the 1960's and I miss it so much now.  Whenever I see sail boats in action, my nostrils flare.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 13, 2013)

Just knew there was something of the old sea dog about you Tezz.


----------



## Fern (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh boy, the guys nearly flipped her, heart stopping stuff, we lost that race.The second one cancelled until more favourable wind conditions. What a cat to have righted itself, 1 deg. more and she would have gone over.Yikes

Yes, NO nukes allowed.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 14, 2013)

Huh, flipping it's nuthin, we broke one of our 12metre versions in half and sank her in an America's Cup race.  
We claim the embarrassment crown of yacht racing in perpetuity.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 14, 2013)

Calling the race on "excessive" wind is just lame to me.  I'm very tired of the over controlling rules committees.


----------



## Fern (Sep 15, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Huh, flipping it's nuthin, we broke one of our 12metre versions in half and sank her in an America's Cup race.
> We claim the embarrassment crown of yacht racing in perpetuity.


Yere, I remember that 'incident'. It did look funny.



> Calling the race on "excessive" wind is just lame to me.  I'm very tired of the over controlling rules committees.


Have to agree.

They wiped the floor with us on this morns. race.


----------



## Fern (Sep 15, 2013)

:triumphant: yes, team N.Z. won the 2nd race of the day, but boy it was close, nail biting stuff that was.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 15, 2013)

I love sailing and my ex had a nice boat.  Lots of work, but so much fun.  I miss the boat far more than I would ever miss him. (wink!)


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 15, 2013)

Go the Kiwis.


----------



## terra (Sep 15, 2013)

....now I know why these sailors wear crash helmets !


amazing sailing !


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 15, 2013)

Okay I give up, where do find it to watch Tezza?  Couldn't find a mention in the TV guide thingos.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 15, 2013)

Diwundrin;33347
Sooooo said:


> [/URL]



Leaving that to the younger guys.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 15, 2013)

Interesting racing today.


----------



## terra (Sep 15, 2013)

Geez Diwundrin.... I haven't got a clue.  I don't have cable TV  (Austar) and all I've seen is that magnificent 2 hour video link that you posted.

Maybe fern has more guts on this... she seems to be well up with what's happening.


EDIT:

try this in your search bar.... it brings up all of the races sailed so far.  Yum !

*"America's Cup 2013 - Video Replay Races 5 & 6"*


----------



## terra (Sep 16, 2013)

Ya gotta remember that these foils do roughly more than twice the speed that the wind is actually blowing.  So in a 15 to 20 knot wind, the boats are travelling at more than 40 knots.  

Let's say that the wind is very strong, like in excess of 40 knots.  Not a big deal for a conventional yacht, that can, and do handle this strength of wind quite well.
Now in theory, the Americas CUP boats would be doing more that 80 knots speed in a 40 knot wind, which is close to 100 miles per hour or 160 kilometers per hour.   It will never happen because either the boat would break somewhere in the hull, foils or wing... or the boat would be just simply be way out of control and eventually capsize in a huge way.

Summing up:   20 knots is the ideal wind speed.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 16, 2013)

Although these cats are exciting, I say we go back to conventional yachts and the wind be damned.  Arrrrrrh...


----------



## terra (Sep 16, 2013)

I agree "That Guy".. these AC72 craft are the Formula One Racers of the sailing world.  We could never buy an F! racing car, the same applyies to these amazing sailing craft so I guess that rules out Joe Average (and me) buying one. 


Yep !... great to watch but give me the traditional yacht for sailing


----------



## Fern (Sep 16, 2013)

Next races are tomorrow around 8.15am. N.Z. time. 
The Oracle chief executive is Sir Russell Coutts, a Kiwi. Would be no sweeter moment than to lick this guy.layful:


> There will be no sweeter moment for Team New Zealand than completing  their demolition of Oracle at the expense of Coutts, the American  syndicate's chief executive who is also a four-time winner of the cup.
> Acknowledged as New Zealand's greatest close-quarter yachtsman, he  lost the respect of many the moment he left Team New Zealand in 2000 and  returned as a Swiss sailor to steal the Auld Mug three years later. He  got the better of the Kiwis again in the 2007 final before switching  allegiances again to Oracle


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 16, 2013)

Geeze Fern, you Kiwis are keeping it 'in house' a bit. 



It sounds like us and Rupe, he's ours when he's winning and theirs when he gets caught.  



I see your point though, we get like that when 'our' cricketers take a job coaching the Pakis and Indians how to beat us.  Gasp.

Good luck with the rest of the races but seems Kiwis win either way.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 17, 2013)

It will soon be the New Zealand Cup.


----------



## Fern (Sep 17, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Geeze Fern, you Kiwis are keeping it 'in house' a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coutts is no Kiwi.  IF he wins, he won't get any congrats here.   
Yere a bit like Graham Henry, the ex coach of the AB's, he's now 'advising' the Pumas, (Argentina) money sure talks.
Racing postponed to-day, too windy.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 18, 2013)

Fern said:


> Racing postponed to-day, too windy.



Weak.


----------



## Fern (Sep 18, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Weak.


Apparently not. Extra caution is being applied because of the death of one of the guys off Artemis.Fair enough.


> [h=2]Artemis Racing CEO Paul Cayard says his team is "devastated"    following the death of Olympic gold medallist Andrew 'Bart' Simpson, who was    killed when his catamaran capsized during a practice for the America's Cup    race this summer.[/h]


----------



## That Guy (Sep 19, 2013)

Fern said:


> Apparently not. Extra caution is being applied because of the death of one of the guys off Artemis.Fair enough.



I agree that the death of Bart Simpson is tragic.  But, this is racing and inherently dangerous.  I am sick and tired of over zealous safety nuts trying to protect everyone.  Get on your damn boat and get out there and race no matter what the conditions.  Weak, I say.  Weak!


----------



## Fern (Sep 19, 2013)

A case of damned if they do and damned if they don't.  Team NZ lost to-days race big time, what the hell they chose the same starting tactics as yesterday for, I'll never know. Oracle would be waiting for the manoeuvre. 2nd race called off again until tomorrow.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 20, 2013)

Fern said:


> A case of damned if they do and damned if they don't.  Team NZ lost to-days race big time, what the hell they chose the same starting tactics as yesterday for, I'll never know. Oracle would be waiting for the manoeuvre. 2nd race called off again until tomorrow.



I love the tactics of the race.  Those starts are so exciting.  New Zealand is already the winner, you know.  At least, they certainly deserve if for being just down right better.


----------



## Fern (Sep 20, 2013)

This mornings race called off, took more than 40 minutes, !! team NZ was coming up to the 4th mark, then homeward, Oracle was miles behind. Next race is 9.32am nz time, this morning. Fingers crossed that this is it.!!!


----------



## Fern (Sep 20, 2013)

We're jinxed. We were done like a dog's dinner. Next race tomorrow.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 21, 2013)

They called the race for winds being too light and I stand my assessment of these people being asinine.  I understand competitions require rules, of course.  But this kind of stuff is just ludicrous over controlling.

Hey, remember when we were kids and constantly changed the rules of our impromptu games while they were in progress?  What fun!

Anyway,  it's tough for me to say as an American, but NZ deserves the cup.  They have performed so much better.  Hoping to catch the racing on the tube, today.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 21, 2013)

Wanna start off positive before my brief rant...

These boats are amazing.  True state-of-the-art engineering marvels.  They are beautiful, turn on a dime and accelerate in a heart beat and the racing is top notch.  BUT...

Today, the race has been delayed because the wind was from the wrong direction.  (Dear Lord, please help me bite my tongue!)  Now, the wind has to be just right?  Not too hard.  Not too light.  Not from the wrong direction.  Sounds more like Goldilocks complaints than racing.  I understand the race was called on time limit, yesterday, due to the lack of wind.  Well, guess there's an argument for that.  But still seems kinda crybaby to me.

Speaking of which . . . it's okay to yell at the batter trying to concentrate on whacking a 90mph fastball being hurled at him but we have to be silent while Tiger putts?  B.S.!  I say yell, "Hey putter, putter, putter . . . Miss!"  In fact, I say we should throw rocks at golfers and really make it challenging.  Why do we have to be quiet during a tennis service?  We yell at basketball players trying to sink a foul shot.  They need to concentrate, too.  More yelling and less whining, I say.  

Watching replay of yesterday's racing.  Exciting and beautiful!


----------



## Fern (Sep 21, 2013)

Enjoyed your post. I understand Team NZ were 3 minutes away from finishing the course yesterday, 3 mins. over the 40 allowed, ho hum. To-day wind is in the wrong direction, geez give me strength, it's all getting a bit monotonous. Apparently the rules were set up before the start, the Aussie Spitall called for the increase of windpower, but they were the ones who wanted it no more than 20, the two teams compromised. 

Yes I've had to change my mind about the Cats, they are beautiful and sailing at over 80k is incredible.
Will I get up and watch tomorrow's race?, I'm hemming and hawing now,but if I don't the Kiwis might win, I'm grasping at straws now.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 22, 2013)

With all the last second chances the American team has gotten, my New York City friends would say the fix is in...


----------



## Fern (Sep 22, 2013)

It's not looking good for Team NZ. Nothing is going their way. Another day tomorrow.


----------



## terra (Sep 25, 2013)

I heard on the local news today that the team USA boat has only one American in their crew.   True or false ?...


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 25, 2013)

The skipper of the Yank's boat is an Aussie, getting revenge for the Bledisloe Cup.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 25, 2013)

Yep, one American is what I heard too.  Thought their skipper was talking funny. 



A few Aussies, Poms, and other assorted Europeans and one lone American. 

I was gonna wish Fern luck but now I'm a bit torn on allegiances.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 25, 2013)

Don't know what the rules say about team nationalities, but they are made up of excellent sailors from around the world.

Well, somehow team USA has clawed its way back into contention.  Last do-or-die race is today and it should be very exciting.  Very surprised it has come to this.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 25, 2013)

Commiserations Fern, disappointing doesn't come close does it?

But.....  and this is delightfully ironic, the radio here is having a ball playing 'Land Down Under' and announcing that 'We' won the Americas Cup!    

 You see, today is also the anniversary of Aus.II's historic win from 3/ nil down in 1983.  


What are the odds? 

Did they keep delaying the races so the vital one would fall on that lucky date?   Nah, big money doesn't get superstitious does it?  Strange coincidence though.


I almost mentioned the similarities of circumstances the other day but didn't want to jinx Fern.  (I'm a softy like that.)

... and Aussies would never want to jinx the Kiwis.


----------



## Fern (Sep 25, 2013)

Team NZ were outclassed by technology. We luv ya Dean & the boys. 
 Kiwis built Oracle, (as they did Team emirates), in Warkworth,  their CEO is a Kiwi and there's a couple of Kiwis in the crew. 
Oracle sent out an SOS to the Warkworth builders, modifications were done this past week, the rest is history. 

For a small country we punch above our weight.:love_heart:


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 25, 2013)

You do yourselves proud Fern.   

 Phew, you appreciate how hard that was right?


----------



## terra (Sep 26, 2013)

Harking back to the early 1970's when Australia was trying to win the old Mug from the yanks at Rhode Island, the rules were changed almost daily whenever the USA team felt threatened.  First up, they decreed that the boat and sails had to me made in the country of the contender or challenger.

When the Aussie team started to show that their boat was equal to, if not better than the Americans, the rule was changed again insisting that the sails had to me made not only in the contenders country, but also of sail-cloth manufactured in that country.
So, a magnificent Australian sail-cloth was produced and given the name, "Contender" sail-cloth.  As history shows, the cup was eventually won by an Australian boat with "Contender" sails.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow!  Wish the race had been on the weekend so I coulda watched.  But news station on the radio kept updating.  Seemed like it was over in a flash.  I was ragging on the USA for being penalized and falling so far behind.  But, being a fickle fan, am so glad they won.  Wonder where they'll race next time.  Probably not San Francisco again.  I know!  Monterey Bay!!!!  Yea!


----------



## terra (Sep 26, 2013)

Not only was this Americas Cup so spectacular, it also showed me more of San Francisco than I've ever seen before, particularly the aerial shots.

Beautiful !


----------



## basefare (Sep 26, 2013)

All i know about walking on water, except what Jesus did, was the time Lyndon Johnson had a bunch of reporters out to his ranch for a BBQ. After everybody had left, Lyndon said to Ladybird, "Let's walk back down to the creek, Ladybird, I want to try that walking on water one more time." I never did hear how he made out. I guess he sank like a rock or we would surely have heard about it.

Being a land lubber I never knew much about these sea races, and you don't hear much about them down at the pool hall.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 26, 2013)

terra said:


> Not only was this Americas Cup so spectacular, it also showed me more of San Francisco than I've ever seen before, particularly the aerial shots.
> 
> Beautiful !



I loved SF, the touristy bit of it anyway, didn't go over to Oakland, didn't want to spoil the magic with visions of suburbia.

It'd be nice if they could hold the races on Coffs Harbour, I could make it that far to watch.  But it might require some sharp turns for those pieces of wind-powered wonderment at those speeds.


----------



## Fern (Sep 26, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> You do yourselves proud Fern.
> 
> Phew, you appreciate how hard that was right?


Yep, you must have choked on those words. 

The name America's cup is a bit of a misnomer. It was an English race originally.


> The trophy was originally awarded in 1851 by the Royal Yacht Squadron for a race around the Isle of Wight in England, which was won by the schooner _*America*_. The trophy was renamed the *America's Cup* after the yacht and was donated to the New York Yacht Club (NYYC) under the terms of the Deed of Gift, which made the cup available for perpetual international competition.





> Wow!  Wish the race had been on the weekend so I coulda watched.  But  news station on the radio kept updating.  Seemed like it was over in a  flash.  I was ragging on the USA for being penalized and falling so far  behind.  But, being a fickle fan, am so glad they won.  Wonder where  they'll race next time.  Probably not San Francisco again.  I know!   Monterey Bay!!!!  Yea!


'Being a fickle fan'. You got that right. There was hardly a Yank to be seen until virtually the last day of racing, then they all turned up.


----------



## Fern (Sep 26, 2013)

Internet millionaire dot.com will fund team N.Z. in the next America's cup if necessary. Dot.com who has made his home in N.Z. has the money. His name says it all.


> Internet millionaire Kim Dotcom has vowed to help pay for Team New  Zealand's next America's Cup campaign if the Government doesn't stump up  funding.





> Internet millionaire Kim Dotcom has vowed to help fund Team New Zealand's next America's Cup campaign.
> The  team's future hangs in the balance after Oracle Team USA retained the  Cup in San Francisco yesterday, with boss Grant Dalton's position  uncertain and the Government yet to confirm whether it would fund  another tilt.
> The Government stumped up $36 million for the  latest campaign, but Prime Minister John Key yesterday said decisions  were yet to be made about whether it would help again.
> However, he indicated it was likely, and hoped to discuss whether another campaign was possible.
> ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 26, 2013)

Kim Dotcom is that young fat fella right?  Last I saw of him was when the cops were raiding his mansion on   scam charges or somesuch, never heard of him since.  He got out of it then?

Must say I do admire his 'tude, that name change impressed the hell out of me, love that stuff.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## Fern (Sep 27, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Kim Dotcom is that young fat fella right?  Last I saw of him was when the cops were raiding his mansion on   scam charges or somesuch, never heard of him since.  He got out of it then?
> 
> Must say I do admire his 'tude, that name change impressed the hell out of me, love that stuff.


That's him. He took the police  to court and won. The US is trying to extradite him where he is wanted on charges of copyright infringement and money laundering. Imagine the field day the media would have if he did cough up for Team NZ. 


> The High Court judge used some fairly strong language to describe the  way in which the search and arrest warrants were issued (and how the  subsequent SWAT-style raid on Kim Dotcom’s mansion was handled). “This  has given rise to a miscarriage of justice,” Chief Justice Helen  Winkelmann wrote in her decision


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 27, 2013)

He sounds like our recent wonderboy billionaire, Tinkler.  He got rich by simply never paying his bills.  A friend in Singleton has known him since he was a kid and he was a career arsehole from the time he could toddle apparently.  He bought football teams and did all that sporty showy stuff with his dosh too.  He seems to have vanished from the media lately, musta run out of other people's money.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 27, 2013)

That Guy said:


>



Now there's an idea!  They could hold the races in the Alice!  Make it part of the Henley on Todd* regatta!






*The Todd river rarely flows in Alice Springs so this is their boat races.  Thousands turn up to watch. Go figure


----------

